# Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche



## Honeyball (21. August 2013)

Hier können Gesuche von Boardies rein, die gerne mal ein anderes Revier / Gewässer oder auch eine spezielle Angeltechnik oder einen besonderen Zielfisch kennenlernen möchten und andere Boardies suchen, die ihnen dies nahe bringen.

Es dürfen nur Beiträge gepostet werden, in denen das Gesuch kurz vorgestellt wird.
Um die Sache übersichtlich zu gestalten, soll jedes Posting genau vier Informationspunkte haben:

Region / Gebiet / Gewässer
Angelmethode / Zielfisch
Zeitraum / Termin
Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen

Hier mal ein Beispiel:


			
				Beispiel schrieb:
			
		

> *Region / Gebiet / Gewässer: *Fehmarn
> *Angelmethode / Zielfisch: *Brandungsangeln auf Platte
> *Zeitraum / Termin: *04. bis 18.08.2013
> *Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:*
> Ich bin diesen Sommer auf Fehmarn und würde mich gerne mal von einem erfahrenen Brandungsangler anleiten lassen, wenn ich mein Glück auf Platte probiere.



Alle anderen Beiträge, Bemerkungen und Kommentare werden von uns Mods entweder kommentarlos gelöscht oder in das extra zu diesem Zweck erstellte Thema 
OffTopic zu: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeiten 
verschoben.

Dies ist eine Kontaktbörse für Boardies, die *kostenlose und freiwillige* Unterstützung von anderen Boardies suchen und keine Plattform für irgendwelche kommerziellen Guides. Sollte jemand, der hier ein Gesuch eingestellt hat, von einem Anbieter belästigt werden, der für seine Dienste in irgendeiner Form bezahlt werden will, so bitte ich darum, uns Mods diesen Vorfall zu melden, damit wir entsprechend reagieren können. Dass entstandene Kosten (z.B. Bootskraftstoff, Köder/Lockmittel, Erlaubnisscheine) geteilt bzw. verrechnet werden, sollte für jeden, der hier etwas einstellt, genauso selbstverständlich sein, wie zum Beispiel die Mithilfe beim Reinigen des Bootes, der benutzten Geräte etc. Eine Entlohnung des "Guides" für seine Dienste ist nicht vorgesehen, was nicht heißt, dass es verboten ist, ihn anschließend noch auf 'nen Kaffee oder 'nen Bierchen oder auch 'ne Currywurst einzuladen o.ä.


----------



## Browning88 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang

Region: Oldenburg und Bremen oder Hamm  und Münster
Angelmethode: Fliegenfischen und angeln auf Wels
Zeitraum: Ab dem 16.09.

Bemerkungen:
Ich bin die nächsten Wochen beruflich unterwegs, bitte nicht wundern, wenn es mal 2 bis 3 Tage zu einer Antwort dauert.
Ausrüstung ist jeweils vorhanden und muss nicht gestellt werden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Odery (22. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

*Region: Hamburg*

*Gewässer: z.B. Elbe*

*Angelmethode: *
*1. Angeln auf Zander an der Elbe mit Gummi*
*2. Streetfishing in Hamburg Stadt*

*Zeitraum / Termin: asap*

*Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:*
Würde gerne mal mit jemandem auf Zander angeln. War noch nie an der Elbe und hab bissher nur Hecht/Barsch Erfahrung in stehenden Gewässern.

Auch das Thema UL Streetfishing finde ich super spannend. Nur muss sich dort auch jemand in HH auskennen.

Siehe auch Biete: 
Vom Boot auf Hecht/Barsch am Ratzeburgersee
Mefo an der Lübecker Bucht (Spinne / Fliege)


----------



## Steinbuttt (24. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

*Region / Gebiet / Gewässer:*
- Boddengewässer um Rügen & Stralsund

*Angelmethode / Zielfisch:*
- Spinnfischen vom Boot auf Hecht

*Zeitraum / Termin:*
- nach Absprache, ich richte mich natürlich nach dem netten Kollegen der mich mitnimmt

*Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:*
- selbstverständlich Unkostenbeteiligung (zB. Sprit für's Boot)
- bringe einiges an Erfahrung mit



*Biete:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3961984#post3961984


----------



## mabo1992 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

*Region*: Torgau-Riesa


*Angelmethode*: Ansitz auf Wels.


*Zeitraum Termin*: Nach Absprache.


*Bemerkungen*: Wallergerät müsste mir geliehen werden, da ich erstmal schnuppern möchte und falls es mich begeistert, gleich Hochwertiges Gerät kaufen würde.


----------



## Parasit (6. September 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

*Region*: 
- Karlsruhe


*Angelmethode*: 
- Spinnfischen auf Zander und Barsch im Rhein und den umliegenden Gewässern (bin Mitglied im AVK)


*Zeitraum Termin*: 
- Grundsätzlich am Wochenende oder auch gern mal nach Feierabend


*Bemerkungen*: 
- Gerät und Erfahrung ist vorhanden, bin nur noch nicht lange hier unten anglerisch aktiv
- habe auch Interesse daran jemand zu finden um öfter gemeinsam zum Angeln zu fahren 
- falls vom Boot, beteilige ich mich natürlich an den Unkosten


----------



## telron (8. September 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

*Region*: 
Lünen 


*Suche Mitangeler im Raum Lünen* 
für Lippe oder DHK

gerne für Ansitz oder Spinnfischen

vorwiegend am Wochenende

Ich bin 27 Jahre alt und angel erst seit dem Sommer wieder. D.h noch nicht so viel Erfahrung. 

Bei Interesse Pn an mich


----------



## Horn10 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

*Region*: 
- Berlin (eigener Standort: Lichtenberg)


*Angelmethode*: 
- Spinnangeln auf Zander und Barsch (primär), sowie Hecht und Rapfen
- am liebsten mit dem Gufi
- vom Boot aus wäre natürlich der Hammer. Gern aber auch    vom Ufer aus

*Zeitraum Termin*: 
- ab dem 20.10.13 da ich erst aufgrund des Studium nach Berlin ziehe
- gern in der Woche abends


*Bemerkungen*: 
- Ich habe null Ahnung von Berlin und von Berliner Gewässern:q
- Auto vorhanden, Gerät vorhanden, Vorfreude vorhanden:q


----------



## Fairlay (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Da renn ich doch glatt am passenden Platz vorbei... also dann poste ich mein Gesuch mal hier;-)

Region / Gebiet / Gewässer:
 - Boddengewässer um Greifswald

Angelmethode / Zielfisch:
 - Spinnfischen vom Boot oder Land auf Hecht/Zander

Zeitraum / Termin:
 - 16.11.2013

Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:
 - selbstverständlich Unkostenbeteiligung (zB. Sprit für's Boot)

Viele Grüße Thomas


----------



## xxstxr70 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

*Region*: 
- Rhein bei Trebur/Mainz


*Angelmethode*: 
- Baitcasting/Spinnangeln auf Zander und Barsch und Hecht   und Rapfen

- Wenn möglich vom Boot aus.

*Zeitraum Termin*: 
- ab sofort
- gern auch unter der Woche


*Bemerkungen*: 
Ich  freue mich überjede Zuschrift oder Kommentar sehr. Selbstredend werden Kosten geteilt etc.

Bis bald Frank


----------



## stefan1909 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

*Private Guiding gesucht!*

*Region*: 
- Region Hannover, je nach Entfernung auch darüber hinaus

*Angelmethode*: 
- Tremarella, diverse Montagen etc.
- gern auch an größeren/tieferen Seen

*Zeitraum Termin*: 
- nach Absprache, so bald wie möglich

*Bemerkungen*: 
Bin absoluter Neuling auf dem Tremarella-Gebiet und erhoffe mir etwas Hilfe von den "Experten". Freue mich über jede Nachricht.


----------



## phatfunky (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

*Region:*
- Brandenburg

*Angelmethode / Zielfisch:*
- Hecht oder Zander
- Methode nach Bedarf (aber am liebsten Ansitz)
- Am liebsten vom ruhig gelegenen Ufer aus

*Zeitraum / Termin:*
- 11., 12., oder 19. Januar 2014
- auch Februar/März für Zander

*Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:*
- Feier meinen Wiedereinstieg, nach 20 jährige Pause!!! ;-)
- Noch nie zuvor in Deutschland geangelt
- Habe viele Erfahrung mit Hecht, dafür aber mit Zander nix am Hut
- Kein eigene PKW aber selbstverständlich zahle ich kosten


----------



## Esox60 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

#hServus.

*Region: *
-Erding Oberbayern

*Angelmethode:*
- Fliegenfischen
- Wurftechnik die Basics

*Zeitraum:*
- Ab April/Mai nach Absprache

*Bemerkungen:*

Wer hilft uns bei der Jugendarbeit?
Wir möchten für unsere aktivsten Jungfischer einen Wurfkurs anbieten. Allerdings sind wir (die Jugendwarte) keine guten Werfer,und möchten nichts falsches vermitteln.
Wer beherrscht das Werfen und kann an einem Samstag, für 5 -6 Stunden einen kleinen Grundkurs geben.(Grundlagen)
Gerät ist begrenzt vorhanden.
Kostenfreies Fischen an unserem Gewässer, Verpflegung und Aufwandsentschädigung ist selbstverständlich.


----------



## katzeklo (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Mitangler gesucht
Bereiche.: um Rostock Ostsee
              Rügen
              Usedom
Auf Barsch Zander Dorsch Hecht usw.
 Vorderkajütboot 30 PS vorhanden und bin 
zeitlich ungebunden.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## elik (6. April 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Hallo ich suche Angelbegleitung/ Private Guiding


*Gewässer*: Möhnesee

*Angelmethode:* Fischen vom Boot mit Kunstködern

*Zielfisch*: Hecht/Barsch

*Zeitraum*: Sonntag 04. Mai 

*Bemerkung*: Wir sind 2 Personen und suchen Mitangelgelegenheit für diesen Tag!
Natürlich möchten wir uns auch an Deinen Unkosten beteiligen!
Wir suchen auch eine Unterbringung / Übernachtungsmöglichkeit vom 03. auf den 04. Mai 
Man könnte sich auch gerne nochmal am 03.Mai abends auf ein Bier treffen, um alles für den nächsten Tag zu besprechen.
Bei Fragen gerne Nachricht schicken...

Danke!


----------



## LenSch (7. April 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

@Elik: Entweder fragst den U.Beyer der gerade mit einer "Gudingflotte" über den See herfällt und mächtig am (kaputt) hypen ist, oder du fragst Robin Grompe. Haben mitlerweile nichts mehr miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Carsten83 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Hi,

Suche ne Begleitung für den Möhnesee am Freitag, 02.05. ab etwa 15 Uhr. Wollte mein Glück vom Ufer auf Hecht versuchen aber würde mich auch an Kosten für nen Boot beteiligen. Erfahrung an der Möhne habe ich jedoch noch keine. 

Meldet Euch einfach per PN.  Würd mich freuen. 

Viele Grüße
Carsten 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## packo1981 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Hallo will ende Mai mal am Main bei Karlstadt Angeln wie sieht es da aus mit Grundeln ???


----------



## Swenni (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

* Region / Gebiet / Gewässer- Ostsee in SH

  * Angelmethode / Zielfisch
Plattfische/Dorsch

  * Zeitraum / Termin
Egal, bin da flexibel 

  * Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen

Würde super gern mal mit jmdem rausfahren, der sich etwas auskennt. Meine 'Ufer' Erfahrungen sind zwar gut, aber ich würde zu gern mal mit nem Boot rausfahren  und auch wirklich mal Plattis fangen, hab ich noch nie  
Beteilige mich selbstverständlich an den Kosten-selbstredend!!!

Würd mich super freuen, wenn sich jmd meldet! Besitze auch einen Bootsführerschein See. 

Ich könnte an meinem Hausgewässer -Stör- im Gegenzug einen schönen Ansitz auf Zander mit Köderfisch ggf sogar mit GuFi anbieten.. 

Cheers und Petri.. die Swenni 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## msp (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Region: Rügen, Ostsee oder Bodden
 Angelmethode/Zielfisch: was am besten geht, ich bin da flexibel
 Zeitraum: Ende Juli bis Mitte 08.08.2014
 Besonderheiten/Bemerkungen:
 ich würde gerne, evtl. auch mit meinem Sohn (9Jahre) ein bißchen auf Rügen angeln. 
 Jeder Fang zählt für mich, da ich eigentlich, trotz Angelscheins seit drei Jahren, noch Anfänger bin.
 Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mich jemand mal mitnimmt, oder mir ein paar gute Ratschläge gibt.

 Danke und Gruß

 msp


----------



## Padde92 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Region: Rügen/Ostsee
 Zielfisch: Dorsch (am Wrack oder anderes), MeFo, Hecht, Zander.

 Komme aus Hessen und war schon oft da und ich liebe dieses Gewässer ohne Ende!
 Selbstverständlich beteilige ich mich an den Kosten, gerade am Wrack angeln ist ja nicht ganz billig. 

 Nachrichten gerne per Pn 
 Freue mich


----------



## Karpfens Hoffnung (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Region / Gebiet / Gewässer: Kubitzer Bodden/Strelasund
Angelmethode / Zielfisch: Hecht
Zeitraum / Termin: 1.8-7.8
Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen: Ich und ein Kumpel würden uns gerne mal zeigen lassen wie man erfolgreich rund um Stalsung erfolgreich auf Hecht angeln kann. Angelzeug ist vorhanden. Ein Beitrag für Sprit wird selbstverständlich auch geleistet.

LG Ludwig


----------



## raini08 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Hallo und Petri,ich komme aus dem Süden Brandenburgs ( Niederlausitz) ,und angle gern auf Grund ODER Spinn ,habe noch freie Termine für Aug./ Sep./ Okt ./ Nov. Mein Angelrevier geht Nord- Sachsen BIS etwa NÖRDLICHER SPREEWALD also bis bald


----------



## Manzui (28. August 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

-Region:
Alles an der belgischen Grenze bzw max 100 km. 

-Methode: Spinfische oder Köderfisch auf Hecht/Zander/Barsch vom Ufee

-Zeitraum: an Wochenenden

Bin sehr unerfahren was das Raubfischangeln angeht, würde mich daher sehr über einen Angeltag mit einem Erfahrenerem Angler freuen


----------



## Der-Stenger (28. August 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hier können Gesuche von Boardies rein, die gerne mal ein anderes Revier / Gewässer oder auch eine spezielle Angeltechnik oder einen besonderen Zielfisch kennenlernen möchten und andere Boardies suchen, die ihnen dies nahe bringen.
> 
> Es dürfen nur Beiträge gepostet werden, in denen das Gesuch kurz vorgestellt wird.
> Um die Sache übersichtlich zu gestalten, soll jedes Posting genau vier Informationspunkte haben:
> ...







	

		
			
		

		
	
vohn
Eckt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## orgel (28. August 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*



Der-Stenger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 223315
> Anhang anzeigen 223316
> 
> 
> ...



Irgenwie kann ich deinen Gedanken gerade nicht folgen...?!


----------



## Boggy (7. September 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Hallo,
suche ebenfalls einen Mitangler für

Gebiet: Wetterau und Niddastausee
Methode: Ansitzangeln und Spinnfischen auf Raubfische
Zeitraum: vorwiegend Montag bis Freitag
Besonderheiten: Ich bin Anfänger und noch am Experimentieren #h

Nachrichten gerne per PN
Viele Grüße Boggy


----------



## mafo (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht kann man den Thread hier noch einmal ins Leben rufen. Ich fange mal an und hoffe, dass ich erfolgreich bin.

*Region: *NRW
*Angelmathoden/Zielfisch: *sowohl Raubfisch (Spin und Ansitz) als auch Karpfen
*Zeitraum: *01.07-31.07
*Besonderheiten: *Ich bin 27 Jahre alt und ein Allround-Angler. Leider haben meine angelnden Freunde in den Sommerferien keinen Urlaub. Daher suche ich hier nach der Möglichkeit nette Menschen und neue Gewässer kennenzulernen.
Angebote für Angeltouren (auch mehrtägige) bitte als PN.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## DerBreuberger (24. August 2015)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

*Region:*            Usedom, Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden​ *Angelmethode:* Brandungsangeln / Spinnfischen​ *Zeitraum:*         ab 9. bis 17.09.2015​ *Bemerkungen:*​ Ich suche für mich eine Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit vom Boot oder Ufer aus.

​ Zielfisch: Was am besten geht, ich bin da flexibel.  Ich dachte ans Brandungsangel, Spinnfischen oder Ansitz.

​ Ich bin ein entspannter end 40iger und Ziel sollte ein Fisch für den Grill sein. Ausrüstung ist jeweils vorhanden und muss evtl. optimiert werden.

​ Nachricht bitte per PM oder eMail.​ Grüße und Petri Thomas​


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (1. November 2015)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Würde gerne mal mit Fliege eine Huche fangen.

Region / Gebiet / Gewässer:   Bayern
Angelmethode / Zielfisch:  Fliege auf Huche
Zeitraum / Termin:   ab sofort
Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen: Nur  Naturfluss / Bach / See (Keine Zuchthuchen) ( Mangfall wär schön )


----------



## bootszander (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

*Region: *bis 1500km. 
Von der Ostsee-(Langeland) bis Belgrad oder Spanien.

*Angelmethode: *Allround, besonders Zander und Waller.

*Zeitraum: *jeder Zeit-nach vereinbarung.

*Bemerkungen: *suche Bootsangler bis 1500 km von Ffm.
Die auch ein eigenes Boot haben, zu gemeinsamen farten.


----------



## neissefisch (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Hallo,
ich suche einige Mitangelgelegenheiten.|bla:

RAUM:

Rheine/ Rodde und Umgebung

ANGELMETHODEN:

- Posen- und Grundangeln

ZIELFISCHE:

- Karpfen
- Barsch
- Zander
- Hecht
- Aal


ZEITRAUM:

- ab sofort
- gern auch unter der Woche Spätnachmittags

BEMERKUNGEN:

-  bin 13 Jahre und Petrijünger im Verein ASV Rheine|wavey:
- habe kaum Erfahrung und will viel Erfahrungen sammeln
- es wäre schön wenn es vielleicht auch Vereinsmitglieder wären

Ich freue mich über eure Antworten oder auch Kommentare.

Bis bald Moritz|wavey:


----------



## DerBreuberger (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

*Region:* Usedom, Peenestrom, Greifswalder Bodden

*Angelmethode:* Spinnfischen vom Boot auf Hecht, Zander oder Barsch

​ *Zeitraum:* einen Tag in der zeit vom 19. bis 28.10.2016

​ *Bemerkungen:* Ich suche für mich für einen Tag eine Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit vom Boot aus.​ Kostenbeteiligung für Boot und Sprit selbstverständlich.​ Nachricht bitte per PM oder eMail.​


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (23. September 2017)

*Ich suche Mitangelgelegenheit bei Ddorf/Duisburg und Umgebung*

Au waja, dieser Thread ist ja schon fast 1 Jahr lang tot... aber ich versuche trotzdem mal mein Glück hier! 

Region / Gebiet / Gewässer
Umkreis von bis um die 50km von Düsseldorf 
Gerne am Rhein, Rheinschein vorhanden. Aber würde auch gerne Ruhr probieren - bin da völlig offen. Gerne auch See... 

Angelmethode / Zielfisch
Zielfisch spielt keine Rolle. Angelmethode ebenfalls nicht. Bin offen für alle Methoden. Spinnrute & Zubehör, Gummifische etc ist vorhanden... aber auch Posen, Gewichte ... was fehlt besorge ich mir einfach vorher 

Zeitraum
.. ab sofort .... würde gern wieder häufiger angeln gehen aber habe gerade vor dem Rhein Respekt. Die letzen Jahre habe ich vorwiegend im Meer geangelt. (UK)

Besonderheiten:
Ganz super wäre es wenn es auch eine Stelle gibt an der sich mein großer Hund aufhalten könnte ohne sich die Beine zu brechen. Gerade die Buhnenfelder am Rhein sind da nicht ohne. 
Allerdings kann er im Notfall auch mal zuhause bleiben. 

Freue mich sehr wenn sich jemand meldet! 
Bin weiblich, 41, bin mobil und wohne bei Ddorf und habe das Angeln viel zu lange wieder liegen lassen.


----------



## Bobster (23. September 2017)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

'habs jetzt nicht Kilometer mäßig "ausgemessen" 
 aber eventuell passt es ja bei Dir.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4718371&postcount=4303


----------



## iGude (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Region: Köln, Rhein

Angelmethode: Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander oder Barsch

Zeitraum: Jetzt in der Winterzeit.

Bemerkungen:
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mich mal da einer an die Hand nimmt. Nicht einfach das Gewässer, für mich.
Nachricht bitte per PM oder eMail.


----------



## Itze88 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche*

Region: 
- Karlsruhe


Angelmethode: 
- Spinnfischen, Absitzen, was gerade so ansteht und worauf man Lust hat


Zeitraum Termin: 
- Grundsätzlich am Wochenende oder auch gern mal nach Feierabend


Bemerkungen: 
- Gerät und Erfahrung ist vorhanden, war  auch schon ein paar mal im Rheinhafen unterwegs 
- habe auch Interesse daran jemand zu finden um öfter gemeinsam zum Angeln zu fahren
- War vorher mehrere Jahre im Forbachpber Angelsportverein und momentan Vereinslos. Dies würde ich aber ggf. Auch gerne Ändern


----------



## Typ87 (2. März 2019)

*Region:*
-Ulm+-100km und Bodensee/Friedrichshafener Ecke

*Angelmethode:*
-Ansitzangeln/Spinnangeln auf Hecht/Zander/Barsch

*Zeitraum Termin:*
Wochenende oder nach Feierabend.

*Bemerkungen:*

Ich bin neu im Angelsport!

Ich habe kaum Ahnung von der Praxis, habe aber schon einiges an Ausrüstung gekauft
(eine Angel zum Ansitzangeln und eine zum Spinnangeln samt Zubehör) sprich alles was man benötigt.
Jedoch wurde noch nichts zusammengebaut/bzw eine Montage gemacht (Rollen wurden im Laden aufgerollt).

Ich würde gerne auf diesem Weg jemand kennen lernen der Lust hat mit mir
etwas beizubringen und mit mir angeln zu gehen +-100 km um *Ulm*.

Würde mich sehr gerne über Antworten freuen!


----------



## DaBoom (9. April 2019)

*Region:*
Stettiner Haff und drumherum

*Angelmethode:*
Spinnfischen auf Barsch/Zander Hecht

*Zeitraum Termin:*
30.09.2019 bis 04.10.2019


*Bemerkungen:*
Ich suche für mich für einen oder zwei Tage eine Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit vom Boot aus.
Kostenbeteiligung für Boot und Sprit selbstverständlich.
Nachricht bitte per PN


----------



## Snapper99 (18. März 2021)

Moin moin, 

Ich versuch auch mal mein Glück hier  

*Region:
Um Kiel ( eigentlich so Eckernförder Bucht bis Fehrmann) 


Gewässer: 
Ostsee, NOK

Angelmethode:
Mefo Spinnangeln 
Brdandungsangeln
Am NOK bis jetzt nur Zander (Gummi und Wobbler) 

Zeitraum / Termin: 
Wann immer es passt

Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:
Moin, ich bin Bjarne 21, wohne in Kiel. Ich habe auf einer Neuseeland Reise meine Begeisterung fürs Angeln entdeckt und diese dann letztes Jahr hier in Deutschland aufgenommen. Ich bin also relativ neu dabei, bringe aber trotzdem einiges an nötige Grundwissen mit, nur die Erfahrungen fehlen 
Ich habe leider kein eigenes Auto und kann somit nur selten oder in beschränktem Radius meiner Leidenschaft nachgehen. Momentan habe ich sehr viel Spaß am Mefo angeln an der Küste, aber ich gehe auch hin und wider mal einen Wurm Pieksen. (gerät vorhanden). 
Ebenso habe ich dieses Jahr die Zander Angelei gestartet, bis jetzt nur am NOK.
Ich suche hauptsächlich nach Mitfahrgelegenheiten, was dann natürlich mit einem gemeinsamen Angeln Endet, bin aber auf jeden Fall auch für eine Art Guiding zu haben. Für einen Schnack bin ich immer zu offen und scheue auch nicht vor dem Kontakt mit der Generation meiner Eltern ( oder Großeltern)  

Grüße und ich hoffe auf Antworten. *


----------



## Gräffinski (13. Dezember 2021)

Moin Angelkollegen,

ich suche auch nette Angler für gemeinsame Zeit am Wasser:


Region / Gebiet / Gewässer           Rhein zwischen Kilometer 543 und 580 d.h. zwischen Bacharach und Spay PLZ Bereich 5
Angelmethode / Zielfisch               Zander / Barsch
Zeitraum / Termin                         ab 01.01.2022
Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen :   Ich habe letzte Woche erst meinen Schein gemacht, bin also noch relativ unerfahren, zwar schon im Urlaub mehrfach geangelt, aber noch nicht auf Zander / Barsch am Rhein. Daher bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar! Ausrüstung ist vorhanden!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Dezember 2021)

Gräffinski schrieb:


> Region / Gebiet / Gewässer Rhein zwischen Kilometer 543 und 580


Ich habe jetzt erst mal die Rheinkilometer googeln müssen, eine schöne Strecke am Mittelrhein.
Das Ganze vielleicht nochmal unter den Postleitzahlen posten, auch eine Ortsbenennung tut nicht weh, dann findet sich da auch jemand?
Pertri

Jürgen


----------



## Gräffinski (13. Dezember 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt erst mal die Rheinkilometer googeln müssen, eine schöne Strecke am Mittelrhein.
> Das Ganze vielleicht nochmal unter den Postleitzahlen posten, auch eine Ortsbenennung tut nicht weh, dann findet sich da auch jemand?
> Pertri
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen,
danke für den Tipp, hab die Daten ergänzt!
VG und Petri Heil


----------

